# Snakeproof Gaiters



## tracker12 (Feb 19, 2015)

Was wondering if anyone uses snakeproof gaiters over a pair of rubber boots.  I have a pair of LaCroosse boots that I like but there are not snakeproof.  Hate to buy a pair of boots that are snakeproof just for the few times I come down to Georgia to hunt.  Was looking at just getting a pair of gaiters.


----------



## Son (Feb 19, 2015)

I bought a fine pair from Midway USA, Keeps the briars off your legs too. Have yet to find a pair of snake boots that will stay waterproof for long.


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 19, 2015)

I have never worn snakeboots when hunting down there.  What time of the year do you plan to hunt?  My LaCrosse AlphaBurly's are the only thing I wear... love them!


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 19, 2015)

In the past we have only hunted JAN/FEB.  Thinking of coming down the end of May.  Figured snake boots would be called for that time of year.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Feb 20, 2015)

What part of Georgia. It's cold down here right now but you could see a snake down here any month of the year.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 20, 2015)

I always have a close encounter every time I ware my snake chaps.....I never see them when I don't so I rarely ware them


----------



## Designasaurus (Mar 3, 2015)

I wear snake boots because my wife & kids say I have to... they didn't think wearing sneakers was a good idea.   I have stepped on rattlesnakes twice with sneakers but have yet to have one strike at me without me messing with it.  I didn't see the one in the attached phone pic until I felt something squishy under my foot (Ossabaw in December).

I did step on a copperhead with my snake boots at Fort Stewart to see how they work - just fine but I had to stand on it a while before it would actually bite.

I have snake chaps that I lend to friends/kids if they want.  The better ones have flexible panels near your feet so they protect the top of your feet if you are worried about snakes.  I have trouble tearing up rubber boots in the woods so maybe wearing gaiters over them would be a good idea.  I really believe that unless you are hunting in warm temperatures most snakes are fairly sluggish and mostly want you to go away rather than being aggressive.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 3, 2015)

If you hunt the coast or Ft Stewart Snake boots are a must. Weather here never gets that cold. Rattle snakes are not so bad colder months but cotton mouths different story. I was bit this last season by a cotton mouth. Wearing Danners.


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd have felt something squishy in my boots if I had seen that thing. I'm gonna wear my snake boots just in case. I'm gonna try not to test them though!


----------



## rosewood (Mar 17, 2015)

My set came from academy.  Have nylon straps with clips that hold them on.  Easy to put on and remove.  Work great on briars and keep your lower legs warm in winter.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/for...hield/pid-30271?N=935090330&Ntt=snake&Ntk=All


----------



## catchdogs (Mar 19, 2015)

Dans will sew chaps to any lacrosse boot


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 19, 2015)

*Cottonmouth snakes are not that aggressive*

I've been in the water with 6 of them swimming around me and only one reared its head out of the water towards me. I hit him in the head with the butt of my gun and he swam away.
I have stood right next to them (off to one side) and they only stuck out their tongue. Just don't step on them.
Now copperheads are aggressive.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 20, 2015)

Unfortunately the one that normally bites you is the one you did not see. And af far as a cotton mouth not being aggressive they tend to usually be in ambush mode when I happen along. The one that tagged me last year was not very nice. I did not even step on him. But he sure scared a couple of years off me. The bad thing was he struck me on top of my foot and the got hung up in my boot lace. All this while I had a climber on my back gun in one hand and pack in the other


----------



## Knotwild (Mar 20, 2015)

The place I manage bought me a pair of Dan's Brush Buster Chap Froglegs. I love them and you can select the boot he puts the chaps on. They don't say they are snake proof, but I don't think a snake could go through the heavy chap layer and much boot. They are stiff enough that they stay up without attaching them to your belt. I love mine. They are fused to the boots somehow and also act as hip boots. 

http://www.danshuntinggear.com/froglegs_brush-buster-chaps.html


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Bama B, there is a great video on Youtube about a college Professor in South Carolina who takes his students into the woods and teaches them about snakes - especially Cottonmouths.
You should watch it.


----------



## guesswho (Mar 28, 2015)

I save my snake boots (Lacrosse) for hunting in the woods.  I use my Muck boots and chaps for the lower wet lands and swamps of So Ga when hog hunting.  So far never put them to use, but been very close a couple of times, but that was trapping beavers and walking up on Cotton Mouths in the swamps.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 19, 2015)

I  was about to step on this tree when I saw this timber rattler beneath my foot last fall. 





About 4 1/2' - had 15 rattles. 

I don't get far from my truck without snake boots on. Carry gaiters in toolbox for anyone that's out there with me. 

Had a 5' timber rattler bounce off my gaiters several years ago. So camo'd in the leaves I never saw him until he hit my left leg. Thankful for those gaiters that day (out in woods by myself ).

If you're not sure if you wanna invest $50 in a pair of gaiters, you oughta Google "snakebite pictures". Not something I wanna deal with.

Here's a sample:


----------



## tmullins (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought a pair of Irish Setters last season. I stepped on a Cotton Mouth while I was climbing up a creek bank and walked through some palmettos .  I felt him under my foot and heard him hisss REAL Loud, don't know if he actually struck me or not. I didn't crap my pants so I'm guessing they really are Snake Proof ? Be Safe Out There !!


----------



## benellisbe (Apr 28, 2015)

I have taken a strike once (from a copper head).  I was wearing Rocky Lace up Snake Boots and stepped over a log (instead of on it) and got hammered in the lower calf.  luckily, the snake did not get through them, but it took a few minutes for my heart to stop pounding.  Snake did not live....


----------

